# Weight not coming off.



## collectors (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi, seem to have come to a standstill on my diet. Over the last 5 weeks i have lost 16 lbs on which i am very happy with. But the last 8-9 days nothing. Now i have been very strict with foods & my blood readings has improved a lot. 
But, any tips on diet that might help kick things off again. Thanks.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 31, 2019)

Our bodies adapt like some sci-fi alien invader - and we have such simplistic advice about these very complex devices we ride around inside - I can only advise that you continue to eat the best way you can and see what the outcome is. 
It could be that there is something happening - perhaps an alteration in metabolic pathways, which is not resulting in the same effects as at the beginning - you could perhaps have triggered a secondary response by not eating enough - the idea that we must starve to lose weight is so prevalent, and the concept of eating selectively to lose fat is yet to become well known.


----------



## collectors (Jul 31, 2019)

I will see if altering the diet will help. I will see if cutting out my 3 slices of Burgen bread helps, even though these are only 378 cals total. But there is not any good alternatives.


----------



## Cherrytree preserves (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi, don’t count calories!!!
Remove white/brown sugar, and all flours. Only ever eat sugar to treat hypos. I promise this alone will help loose weight and won’t hinder too much on levels if you keep potatoes and basic root veg etc, don’t go Keto, don’t go low carb, just no sugar including honey and syrups, and no flours and that includes sausages burgers etc as they have flour added. Also remove processed meats like ham, bacon, gammon, cured meats.

Also great tips HIGH FIBRE, and NO cereals. Don’t eat too much potatoes, especially white ones. Don’t eat sugar free food if it’s replaced with sweetners it’s just a dangerous game.

Peanut butter(has to be 100% nuts) , pure organic coconut oil,
85%+ choc. Sugar free jelly. All Fine! 

Mediterranean roast veg with loads of protein drizzled in olive oil Fine! 

Garlic butter fish with butternut chips with squished grilled cherry toms. Fine!

Pork scratchings once a week Fine! 

NO flours (apart from almond flour) NO sugars + No sweetners apart from xylitol in small amounts. 10,000 steps a day everyday, That’s is the only changes needed for anyone to shift weight. 

I train at the gym 4 days a week. With this diet and dropped a couple+ lbs a week and I was eating a jar or peanut butter a week with two bars of 85% Lindt .

Levels stayed good.


----------



## collectors (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions, since i started this thread i have lost another 8lbs "total 24lbs" & my blood is down from 14.7 average to 7 per week & also cut down on 1 metformin & 1 Gliclazide a day & holding at 7 on the blood. "Cherry Tree preserves" I am doing what you say with the exception of drinking quite a lot of squash drink that is only 1 cal per pint & helps to fill me up & not get naughty. Good point on the burgers & sausages, the later i will cut out & the burgers i will make by hand from now on. The flour is a bit a sore point in that it is around 6 times the price, but did notice coconut flour wasn't quite so bad as i do like a white "sometimes with cheese" sauce on my cauliflower & carrots, & stopped all spuds quite a while back. I am thinking more exercise will benefit, but ironically, i need to take a car ride to get to a safe place to walk. I used to live in london & there are far more places to go, with lots of parks & alike. Yet its not so easy in rural areas with no pavements & narrow roads. Everyone around here wares a hi viz jacket to take the dogs out. But, at 63 & 24lbs loss in 9 weeks "2.66lbs pw"  is not to bad with not much exercise.


----------



## Cherrytree preserves (Aug 26, 2019)

collectors said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, since i started this thread i have lost another 8lbs "total 24lbs" & my blood is down from 14.7 average to 7 per week & also cut down on 1 metformin & 1 Gliclazide a day & holding at 7 on the blood. "Cherry Tree preserves" I am doing what you say with the exception of drinking quite a lot of squash drink that is only 1 cal per pint & helps to fill me up & not get naughty. Good point on the burgers & sausages, the later i will cut out & the burgers i will make by hand from now on. The flour is a bit a sore point in that it is around 6 times the price, but did notice coconut flour wasn't quite so bad as i do like a white "sometimes with cheese" sauce on my cauliflower & carrots, & stopped all spuds quite a while back. I am thinking more exercise will benefit, but ironically, i need to take a car ride to get to a safe place to walk. I used to live in london & there are far more places to go, with lots of parks & alike. Yet its not so easy in rural areas with no pavements & narrow roads. Everyone around here wares a hi viz jacket to take the dogs out. But, at 63 & 24lbs loss in 9 weeks "2.66lbs pw"  is not to bad with not much exercise.


Sounds great! Well done and keep it up. Sparkling water is my go to, for filling up the gaps! Sounds like incredible work! Glad your levels are looking better too, always so important, shame you don’t have anywhere easy to walk as it’s great to get out and about. A quick thought, a small exercise step is a great addition to getting the steps done at home, doing 30 mins of step ups whilst in-front of the tv is a safe alternative to gain 2000-4000 more steps where you would normally be resting, for internal health if nothing else. As your weight loss journey doesn’t need to be any faster than 2.6 lbs a week. 

Your doing great.


----------



## Dynasore (Jan 8, 2020)

collectors said:


> Hi, seem to have come to a standstill on my diet. Over the last 5 weeks i have lost 16 lbs on which i am very happy with. But the last 8-9 days nothing. Now i have been very strict with foods & my blood readings has improved a lot.
> But, any tips on diet that might help kick things off again. Thanks.


Have you tried a little exercise, this often helps.


----------



## Dynasore (Jan 8, 2020)

collectors said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, since i started this thread i have lost another 8lbs "total 24lbs" & my blood is down from 14.7 average to 7 per week & also cut down on 1 metformin & 1 Gliclazide a day & holding at 7 on the blood. "Cherry Tree preserves" I am doing what you say with the exception of drinking quite a lot of squash drink that is only 1 cal per pint & helps to fill me up & not get naughty. Good point on the burgers & sausages, the later i will cut out & the burgers i will make by hand from now on. The flour is a bit a sore point in that it is around 6 times the price, but did notice coconut flour wasn't quite so bad as i do like a white "sometimes with cheese" sauce on my cauliflower & carrots, & stopped all spuds quite a while back. I am thinking more exercise will benefit, but ironically, i need to take a car ride to get to a safe place to walk. I used to live in london & there are far more places to go, with lots of parks & alike. Yet its not so easy in rural areas with no pavements & narrow roads. Everyone around here wares a hi viz jacket to take the dogs out. But, at 63 & 24lbs loss in 9 weeks "2.66lbs pw"  is not to bad with not much exercise.


Your doing great. Time to just maintain your weight, with your now healthy life style.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 8, 2020)

The original poster has not been seen for a while so you may not get a reply,


----------



## collectors (Jan 8, 2020)

I got down to losing 39 lbs in 29 weeks & got my sugars down to 6 on average per week. Then my diabetic nurse took me off the 1 Gliclazide a day i was taking, & within 10 days my sugars were regularly getting up to 9 & once just over 10. So i asked to be put back on this pill, but took her about 3 weeks to respond. This was all just before xmas & i put back on about 7lbs. Now i am back on the 1 Gliclazide a day my sugars are coming back down & hopefully some more weight will come off. I'm just a bit annoyed that she took me off this pill when all was ok.


----------

